# Survey what do u do with unwanted fish.



## Malawidude5710 (Feb 12, 2012)

*What do u do with unwanted cichlids*​
Take them to fish store3786.05%Flush them613.95%


----------



## Malawidude5710 (Feb 12, 2012)

Poll


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

How about offer them for free on craigslist or list them on your local fish website if you have one. In Houston we have our own local fish forum / website. I had 50+ YLs fry that I offered for free and within 1 day they were all gone.

Dont flush them though....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Of course no one would literally flush a fish. Cruel to the fish and probably not legal. But I understand that if you were unable to sell or trade a fish it might be necessary to euthanize. A hybrid is a good example of this.


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

When first starting out, I ended up with a couple of inappropriate fish for my tank.  When it was apparent that they were totally wrong, I found an LFS to take them-they gave me a bit of store credit, even tho I didn't expect it.

In subsequent years, I had a beautiful 29 gal with yellow labs and purple acei that worked despite the odds. But when the tank "boss" died, war broke out and again, I made a trip to the LFS. Got around $80 for them. Started my SA tank with that, and later got $26 for a 99 cent Koi angel. She was a pearlscale beauty and a b!%@h, lol. But if she were given her own tank...? She was sold before I left the LFS.

Bottom line: First- The fish got to live and as they went to true hobbyist/breeder shops, chances are they went to a good home. Second- I recouped some of the money I had spent... :thumb:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I bring unwanted good fish to the store, genetic boo boos to the garden.

Please don't flush fish! It's a slow, horrible death if they die, and possibly a huge problem for the local fauna if they live.


----------



## Malawidude5710 (Feb 12, 2012)

I never flush I either euthanize or take to LFS


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

OMg! I can't believe people voted flush them.... There's so many other options than that....


----------



## metro6775 (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't even flush dead fish.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

eat


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

None of the above.

Assuming they aren't hybrids, I either offer them for sale on the local fish club forum or I sale them at one of the club auctions.

Kevin


----------



## Asami (Aug 9, 2011)

I take them to the LFS and trade them in for food for my keepers.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I belong to several local fish clubs. There is an auction with each monthly meeting where members can buy and sell fish. It's a good opportunity to dispose of fish you longer want, and to pick up new stuff. If you don't know if there is a local fish club in your area, the CF Club Locator can help you to find out.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

too far of a drive


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

decepticonpaul said:


> too far of a drive


No pain, no gain! I drive about an hour each way to Ohio Cichlid Association Meetings. Many of our members driver further, and find it well worth the effort. Seeing that your location is Denver, the Rocky Mountain Cichlid Association is one of the top clubs in the country!


----------



## ricomambo (May 21, 2009)

I try to sell them first, if no takers and I really need to move the fish, I just give them away to fellow hobbyist


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

fmueller said:


> I belong to several local fish clubs. There is an auction with each monthly meeting where members can buy and sell fish. It's a good opportunity to dispose of fish you longer want, and to pick up new stuff. If you don't know if there is a local fish club in your area, the CF Club Locator can help you to find out.


This works for me too.


----------



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

How do you guys euthenize unwanted fish? Not that I ever want to find myself having to do it, but I just want to know the most humane way....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a fish too sick to recover, I first put the fish in a container with tank water and a few drops of clove oil. (Health food store in aromatherapy section.).

Wait five minutes and he will be asleep (upside down), but still living. Then freeze.


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

If its really sick, horrible to say but, a quick whack on concrete does it fast and painless. 

If I don't want it then I take it to the local fish store. Though I don't get credit.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't bring myself to kill any fish in any way. Sometimes fry have abnormalities that they are supposed to be euthanized for but they swim around happy and healthy with all the other fish. They just have a slight defect like a flatten snout. There's no way I could kill it because of that. Its one thing if it couldn't eat and was suffering. But just because it doesn't get along with other fish or isn't picture perfect? I opened up an adoption center page for people willing to add them to their aquarium without intent to breed or sell. They are offered for free. Otherwise they are kept in a seperate aquarium. Fish that have nothing wrong with them can easily be given to pet stores, traded, or given away on craiglist or ebay.


----------

